# Diamond Crown Humidifier v2



## randommcsmokesalot (Dec 27, 2008)

Ok, so I just unboxed and setup my new humidifier by Diamond Crown. From my initial review it came in a great little box, I am sure I will find a use for it somehow.

Filling it up was a breeze, just unscrew the cap and insert the distilled water ( i used a baster with a needle point for acurracy. I like how I already don't have to wait 1 hour to let the excess drip out from the factory savoy humidifier.

Also with the semi-transparent case, I can see when it needs to be refilled, or I can just do a quick shake test.

The sliding vent seems like it could be useful, but at this point I opened it only a little bit, I will see if it needs further adjustment later.

Overall I give design a 10, ease of use a 10 and I will update you on performance.


----------



## blckthree (Jan 19, 2008)

randommcsmokesalot said:


> Ok, so I just unboxed and setup my new humidifier by Diamond Crown. From my initial review it came in a great little box, I am sure I will find a use for it somehow.
> 
> Filling it up was a breeze, just unscrew the cap and insert the distilled water ( i used a baster with a needle point for acurracy. I like how I already don't have to wait 1 hour to let the excess drip out from the factory savoy humidifier.
> 
> ...


Based upon my humidors with the same humidification system in them, with the winter weather I am allowing as much humidity out of them as I can. In the summer I have had to adjust them back for less humidity output.

Mike :ss


----------



## randommcsmokesalot (Dec 27, 2008)

Good to know, I am actually just waiting for my digital (analog style) hygrometer to get calibrated then I will get a good reading. I am also calibrating my stock paper hygrometer to see where it is off as well


----------



## Ozone89 (Dec 29, 2006)

How are you liking that Diamond crown humidor? I've got the Windsor 160 count, and absolutely love mine. 

I just retired my Diamond crown humidifier for some beads. I was getting sick and tired of always filling it up..so I'm trying to beads out.


----------



## blckthree (Jan 19, 2008)

Ozone89 said:


> How are you liking that Diamond crown humidor? I've got the Windsor 160 count, and absolutely love mine.
> 
> I just retired my Diamond crown humidifier for some beads. I was getting sick and tired of always filling it up..so I'm trying to beads out.


I've got the 160 count Oxford and it is working great for me. I don't have to fill the humidifier very often and have one small tube of 65% beads in there just as a insurance policy.

I also have the 120 count DC Gift set humidor which I started with. It too is a nice box, but I have twice as many beads in it trying to maintain humidity this winter. It has been doing better lately and while the DC humidifier doesn't need refilling often, the beads need to be re-wet about once a week.

Mike :ss


----------



## randommcsmokesalot (Dec 27, 2008)

blckthree said:


> I've got the 160 count Oxford and it is working great for me. I don't have to fill the humidifier very often and have one small tube of 65% beads in there just as a insurance policy.
> 
> I also have the 120 count DC Gift set humidor which I started with. It too is a nice box, but I have twice as many beads in it trying to maintain humidity this winter. It has been doing better lately and while the DC humidifier doesn't need refilling often, the beads need to be re-wet about once a week.
> 
> Mike :ss


Where did you get your 65% beads in a tube? After a week my readings have fluctuated with an average of 65 degrees humidity. I ended up opening the adjustable opening all the way for the winter, it's getting cold up here in the Northeast.


----------



## blckthree (Jan 19, 2008)

randommcsmokesalot said:


> Where did you get your 65% beads in a tube? After a week my readings have fluctuated with an average of 65 degrees humidity. I ended up opening the adjustable opening all the way for the winter, it's getting cold up here in the Northeast.


Got the 65% beads from Heartfelt Heartfelt Industries, Cigar Humidification, Cigar Humidor Humidity Beads, Heartfelt Beads, quality Cigar Accessories , they have quite a few varieties of beads available.

Mike :smoke2:


----------



## randommcsmokesalot (Dec 27, 2008)

cool, ill probably pick up some of those soon, I have been able to keep it on an average of 65% with this new humidifier, curious what it will do in the summer months.


----------



## blckthree (Jan 19, 2008)

randommcsmokesalot said:


> cool, ill probably pick up some of those soon, I have been able to keep it on an average of 65% with this new humidifier, curious what it will do in the summer months.


In the summer months I have to keep the baffles completely closed or it will climb to 70% or higher. May only refill the water once every 6 weeks or so and it's not empty when I do that.

Summertime it's an extra 6 degrees warmer in the house and the humidity is higher too. The seal feels much tighter on the humidor in the summer, I'm sure it absorbs water and swells ever so slightly with the warmer air and humidity. Wintertime is my only problem.

Mike :ss


----------



## e-man (Jan 5, 2009)

They work great in dry climates. Just don't expect it to remove any excess humidity.


----------

